# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة النقل الجديدة

## هيثم الفقى

لائحة النقل الجديدة
تمت الموافقة على التعديلات الواردة على أحكام النقل باللائحة التنفيذية نظام الخدمة المدنية ووضعها في صيغة لائحة تسمى(لائحة النقل) بموجب قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم(1 /929 ) وتاريخ 19/10/1424هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 7/34123 وتاريخ 5/7/ 1425وحلت محل المواد الواردة باللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية من المادة (10/4)حتى(10/10) ويعمل بها اعتبارا من 5/8/1425هـ0

********************************

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



قرار معالي وزير الخدمة المدنية باعتماد الصيغة المعدة لهذه اللائحة

( قرار وزاري )

بناء على الدراسات التي قامت وتقوم بها حاليا وزارة الخدمة المدنية حول مراجعة لوائح الخدمة المدنية لمسايرة التطورات التي حصلت في مجال الخدمة المدنية و الإستفادة من التجارب التطبيقية لهذه اللوائح خلال السنوات الماضية واستجابة للتوجيهات السامية الكريمة بهذا الشأن 0 حيث نتج عن هذه الدراسات إصدار عدد من اللوائح ، وتجديد البعض منها وإفرادها بشكل مستقل عن اللوائح السابقة لنظام الخدمة المدنية، كلوائح الترقيات، والإعارة، والتكليف، والتعيين في الوظيفة العامة
واللوائح التعليمية، والصحية، والإيفاد للدراسة ، ولائحة انتهاء الخدمة0 وأخر ذلك ما تم على موضوع النقل بلائحة الخدمة المدنية حيث أجريت عليه عدد من الدراسات ووضعت بعض التوصيات التي تم رفعها إلى مقام مجلس الخدمة المدنية حيث درست من قبل المجلس الموقر واصدر بشأنها قراره رقم (1/929) وتاريخ 19/10/1424هـ القاضي في البند( أولا ): بتعديل المواد المنظمة للنقل الواردة في اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية ، وذلك على النحو التالي:-
1- تعدل ألماده (10/4) ليكون نصها حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار 0
2- تعدل الماده (10/5) مع إلغاء النص الذي يجيز نقل من يصدر بحقه تقرير
طبي استثناء من القواعد ا لمقررة وذلك لوضع هذا الحكم في مادة جديده سترد في نهاية القرار ، ليكون نصها حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار0
3- تعدل ألماده ( 10/6 ) بإضافة نص لا يجيز النقل في فترة التجربة إذا كان لفئة أخرى ، ومعالجة وضع الموظف الذي ينقل إلى وظيفة أقل مرتبة من وظيفته الأصلية من حيث الراتب وإضافة فقرة لا تجيز نقل الموظف المرقى قبل مضي سنة من مزاولته الفعلية لأعمال الوظيفة المرقى لها مع استثناء بعض الحالات الضرورية التي توافق عليها وزارة الخدمة المدنية ، مع دمج المادتين (10/6) و(10/7) في مادة واحدة ورفع المدة التي يجب على الموظف المعين على وظيفة مستثناة إمضائها حتى يمكن نقله لتصبح أربع سنوات بدلا من ثلاث سنوات مع النص على عدم جواز النقل إلى جهة حكومية أخرى لمن يحصل على تقرير (غير مرضي) في تقويم الأداء المعد عنه في السنة السابقة ، ليكون نصها حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار 0

4- تعدل المادة (10/8) بالنص على وجوب موافقة الجهة المنقول منها قبل إصدار قرار النقل وعدم تمكينه من مباشرة عمله إلا بعد إخلاء طرفه من الجهة المنقول منها ، ليكون نصها حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار 0
5- تدمج المادتان (10/9) و (10/10) في مادة واحدة مع التفرقة بين الموظف المعين في مؤسسه تطبق نظام الخدمة المدنية و المؤسسة التي لا تطبقه وكذلك التفرقة بين الموظفين المعينين في مؤسسة تطبق نظام الخدمة المدنية حسب تعيينهم أكان قبل تطبيقها للنظام أم بعده ، ليكون نصها حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار 0
كما يقضي القرار في البند ( ثانيا) بإضافة نصوص إضافية إلى القواعد المنظمة للنقل ، حسب الصيغة الواردة بالقرار0
وحيث ورد بقرار المجلس الموقر المشار إليه أعلاه في البند (ثالثا) بأن (تقوم وزارة الخدمة المدنية بوضع المواد المنظمة للنقل - المواد المعدلة والأحكام المضافة - في شكل لائحة تسمى (لائحة النقل ) وذلك تسهيلا للرجوع إليها من قبل الجهات التنفيذية ومراجعتها مستقبلا وفق مقتضيات الحاجة)0
وتنفيذا لذلك قامت وزارة الخدمة المدنية بوضع الصيغة المقترحة لتلك اللائحة0
ولمناسبة هذه الصياغة (للائحة) فقد:
تقرر ما يلي
أولا – تعتمد الصيغة المعدة ( للائحة النقل ) المرفقة وتحل محل جميع المواد الواردة باللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية من المادة (10/4) إلى الماده (10/10) إضافة إلى الأحكام المضافة للقواعد المنظمة للنقل الواردة بالفقرة (ثانيا) من القرار0
ثانيا: حيث ورد البند الرابع من قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية المشار إليه أعلاه بأن تسري هذه التعديلات بعد شهر من تاريخ تبليغ القرار من قبل ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ، وحيث تم تبليغ القرار بموجب خطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم7 /34123 وتاريخ 5/7/1425هـ فسيكون
العمل بهذه اللائحة اعتبارا من 5/8/1425هـ 0

4ثالثا: على الإدارات المختصة بالوزارة استكمال الإجراءات اللازمة حيال طباعة اللائحة وتوزيعها على الأجهزة الحكومية حسب الإجراءات المتبعه0
وزير الخدمة المدنية
محمد بن علي الفايز



المادة النظامية الواردة في نظام الخدمة المدنية المتعلقة بالنقل


تنص المادة (10) من نظام الخدمة المدنية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 10/7/1397هـ 0على ما يلي :

أ- تتم ترقية ونقل الموظفين إلى الوظائف الشاغرة وفق الإحكام التي تحددها قواعد التصنيف بما في ذلك مؤهلات وشروط شغل الوظيفه0

ب- لا تكون الترقية نافذة قبل صدور القراربها0


( اللائحة )

المادة الأولى:
يجوز نقل الموظف من جهة إلى أخرى بعد موافقة الجهة التي يعمل بها ضمن المجموعة النوعية الواحدة بعد أن تتأكد الجهة المنقول إليها من توفرالشروط النظامية للترقية ، أما ا ذا كان النقل بترقية إلى مجموعة نوعية أخرى فيؤخذ رأي وزارة الخدمة المدنية، وفي كلا الحالتين يشترط عدم وجود مؤهلين للترقية لدى الجهة المطلوب النقل إليها 0
المادة الثانية :
يجوز نقل الموظف بقرار من الجهة المختصة التي تملك حق تعيينه وذلك من وظيفته إلى وظيفة أخرى ضمن المجموعة النوعية الواحدة،أما إذا كان النقل إلى مجموعة نوعية أو عامة أخرى فيشترط موافقة وزارة الخدمة المدنية بعد التأكد من توفر المؤهلات العلمية والعملية للوظيفة المراد نقله إليها وقواعد النقل الاخرى0(1)
الماده الثالثة :
لا يجوز نقل الموظف في الحالات التالية :-
1- قبل مضي مدة سنة على الأقل من تاريخ مزاولة الموظف الفعلية المستمرة لأعمال الوظيفة المرقى لها في مقرها , ولا تحتسب ضمن الفترة المشار إليها مدة الأجازة الاستثنائية أو الغياب بدون راتب 0
ويستثنى من ذلك النقل إلى جهة حكومية أخرى أو النقل من داخل المملكة إلى خارجها أو العكس ، أو من مقر إلى أخر خارج المملكة أو في حالة الضرورة التي تقدرها الجهة الإدارية ، وفي جميع الحالات يتم اخذ موافقة وزارة الخدمة المدنية قبل إصدار قرار النقل0
2- قبل مضي أربع سنوات من تاريخ شغل الموظف وظيفة مستثناة وتثبت وزارة الخدمة المدنية من توفر الشروط اللازمة لشغل الوظيفة المراد نقله إليها، ويجوز لوزيرالخدمة المدنية الاستثناء من شرط المدة 0
3- أثناء فترة التجربة إلاّ إذا كان النقل إلى وظيفة تقع في مقر الوظيفة التي عين عليها وفي نفس فئتها الوظيفية0 
4- من وظيفته إلى وظيفة أقل مرتبة إلا بموافقة الموظف الخطية، ويعطى الراتب الذي كان يتقاضاه قبل حصوله على المرتبة المتنازل عنها ما لم يكن قد أمضى بها سنة فأكثر فيعطى راتب الدرجة التي تتجاوز راتبه في المرتبة المنقول منها 
(1) القواعد التي تعتمدها وزارة الخدمة المدنية في دليل تصنيف الوظائف
فإذا كان راتبه يزيد على راتب الدرجة الأخيرة من المرتبة المتنازل عنها منح تلك الدرجة0
5- إذا كان قد حصل على تقدير ( غير مرض) في تقويم الأداء المعد عنه في السنة السابقة عند النقل من جهة حكومية إلى أخرى 0
المادة الرابعة:

إذا كان النقل من جهة إلى جهة أخرى فيشترط موافقة الجهة المنقول منها قبل إصدار قرار النقل وعدم تمكين الموظف من مباشرة عمله في الجهة المنقول إليها إلا بعد إخلاء طرفه من الجهة المنقول منها ، ويكون تاريخ طي قيده من الجهة المنقول منها وإثباته في الجهة المنقول إليها هو تاريخ المباشرة الفعلية في الجهة المنقول إليها 0
المادة الخامسة:

1- يتم نقل موظفي المؤسسات العامة التي تطبق نظام الخدمة المدنية وفقا للاتي:-
أ- الموظفون المعينون في المؤسسة قبل تطبيق نظام الخدمة المدنية ثم 
صنفوا على سلم رواتب الموظفين: تحدد وزارة الخدمة المدنية مرتبة ودرجة الموظف المراد نقله حسب فئة الوظيفة المراد نقله إليها وقت تعيينه
ثم يدرج في سلم رواتب الموظفين خلال المدة التي أمضاها في المؤسسة وفق مدد الترقية بما لا يتجاوز مرتبة وراتب الوظيفة التي يشغلها عند النقل ، فإذا أمضى في المرتبة الأخيرة بعد تقويم وضعه المدة المطلوبة للترقية جاز نقله بترقية وفقا للاجراءآت الواردة في المادة المنظمة لنقل الموظف بترقية (1)0 
ب- الموظفون المعينون في المؤسسة بعد تطبيق نظام الخدمة المدنية يتم نقلهم وفقا للقواعد المطبقة على بقية موظفي الأجهزة الحكومية 0 

2- يتم نقل موظفي المؤسسات العامة التي لا تطبق نظام الخدمة المدنية إلى الوظائف المشمولة بنظام الخدمة المدنية على سلم رواتب الموظفين بعد أن تحدد وزارة الخدمة المدنية مرتبة ودرجة الموظف المراد نقله مع مراعاة ما يلي : 
أ- ألا يعطى الموظف راتبا يزيد على الراتب الذي يستحقه بافتراض أنه عين وفق أحكام نظام الخدمة المدنية حسب فئة الوظيفة المراد النقل إليها وقت تعيينه ثم يدرج في سلم رواتب الموظفين خلال المدة التي أمضاها في المؤسسة وفق مدد الترقية بما لا يتجاوز المرتبة المعادلة للوظيفة التي يشغلها عند النقل 
ب- ألا يعطى الموظف راتبا يزيد على راتب الوظيفة التي يشغلها عند النقل0

3- يجوز نقل موظفي الأجهزة الحكومية إلى المؤسسات العامة وفقا لأنظمتها بعد أخذ موافقة الوزير المختص0

المادة السادسة:

1- (أ) إذا صدر بحق الموظف الذي يشغل وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين تقرير طبي من الهيئة الطبية العامة يقضي بعجزه عن أداء عمل الوظيفة التي يشغلها فيتم بموافقة وزارة الخدمة المدنية نقله إلى وظيفة أخرى ملائمة لقدراته بنفس راتبه ومرتبته استثناء من شروط النقل 0
(ب) إذا كان الموظف ألصادر بحقه تقرير طبي من الهيئة الطبية العامة يشغل وظيفة غير مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين فيتم إعادة تقويم وضعه وفقا للقواعد الواردة في دليل تصنيف الوظائف لتحديد مرتبته وراتبه0
(ج) إذا لم توجد وظيفة شاغرة ومناسبة يمكن النقل إليها وفقا لما ورد بالفقرتين (أ-ب) من هذه المادة فيتم تكليف الموظف بعمل ملائم لقدراته لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة تقوم الجهة خلالها بالبحث له عن وظيفة شاغرة لنقله إليها على أن يصرف الراتب المستحق للموظف المشمول بسلم رواتب الموظفين بعد تقويم وضعه خلال مدة التكليف من مخصص الوظيفة التي يشغلها ، فإذا لم تتوفر وظيفة يمكن نقله إليها فيتم في نهاية هذه السنة إنهاء خدمته لعجزه الصحي وفق المادة (9) من لائحة انتهاء الخدمة 0
2- يتم نقل الموظف من سلم رواتب إلى سلم أخر بعد أن تحدد وزارة الخدمة المدنية فئة ومرتبة ودرجة الموظف المراد نقله وإجراءات النقل وفقا للقواعد الواردة في دليل تصنيف الوظائف0

الآراء الصادرة من وزارة الخدمة المدنية على لائحة النقل
------------------------------------------------------ 
النقل في فترة التجربة:
س 1 - هل يجوزنقل الموظف أثناء فترة التجربة؟
جـ - لا يجوزالنقل أثناء سنة التجربة 0حيث نصت المادة الثالثة من اللائحة فقرة(3) على عدم جواز نقل الموظف أثناء فترة التجربة إلا إذا كان النقل إلى وظيفة تقع في مقر الوظيفة التي عين عليها وفي نفس فئتها الوظيفية 0 

الإنتقال من وظيفة مستثناة إلى وظيفة غيرمستثناة بالمسابقة على وظيفة أخرى:
س‌- 2- موظف يشغل وظيفة مستثناة تقدم للمسابقة على وظيفة غيرمستثناة ونجح في مسابقتها فهل 
يلزمه مضي مدة ( الأربع سنوات) الواردة بالمادة الثالثة فقرة /2 من لائحة النقل التي تنص 
على عدم جواز نقل الموظف قبل مضي أربع سنوات من تاريخ شغله للوظيفة المستثناة؟
جـ - إشتراط مضي الأربع سنوات في الوظيفة المستثناة قبل النقل منها خاص بحالة 
النقل العادي 
فقط ، أما في حالة التقدم للمسابقات الوظيفية والحصول على مرتبة أخرى في 
مكان آخر فلا يدخل في حالة النقل الوارد بالمادة وإنما ذلك يعتبر تعييناً لا 
يتطلب مضي المدة المشار إليها
وإنما يتم التقيد في ذلك بقواعد التعيين0
إعادة تعيين الموظف الذي لازال في فترة التجربة بموجب مؤهله على مرتبة أعلى:
س- 3- مامدى جواز نقل الموظف أثناء فترة التجربة إلى وظيفة ذات مرتبة أعلى من مرتبة الوظيفة التي يشغلها وذلك بموجب مؤهله العلمي؟
جـ - يجوز تعيين الموظف أثناء فترة التجربة بوظيفة أخرى ذات مرتبة أعلى بموجب المؤهل
العلمي الذي يحمله على إعتبار أن ذلك إعادة توجيه وفق تأهيله ويخضع في هذه الحالة لفترة
تجربة جديدة0 
نقل الموظف المتسابق من وظيفة إلى أخرى حتى وإن كانت مستثناة0 
س4- موظف على رأس العمل إشترك في مسابقة وظيفية وبعد نجاحه رشح على وظيفة مستثناة
(كاتب شفرة) ولكنه لم يباشر عملها وباشر بتوجيه من جهته على وظيفة أخرى فهل يجوز
نقله وتثبيته على هذه الوظيفة الأخيرة غير المستثناة بناء على طلب من جهته للحاجة إليه 
في هذه الوظيفة 0
جـ - يجوز بعد التنسيق مع وزارة الخدمة المدنية نقله من الوظيفة التي رشح عليها بعد المسابقة إلى هذه الوظيفة لأنه لم يستفد من ميزة الإستثناء لأنه رشح بعد نجاحه في المسابقة ،وليس 
عن طريق الإستثناء0

نقل العسكريين إلى وظائف مدنية : 
س- 5- ما مدى إمكانية نقل من يشغل وظيفة عسكرية إلى وظيفة مدنية ؟
جـ - لا يجوز نقل خدمات من يشغل وظيفة عسكرية إلى وظيفة مدنية لإختلاف النظام والكادر وإنما يجوزله بعد إنهاء خدمته من السلك العسكري بموافقة مرجعه أن يتقدم للتعيين في الوظائف المدنية التي تتوفر لديه مؤهلات وشروط شغلها وهذا ما سبق أن تضمنه قرار الوزراء رقم 1176وتاريخ 9/10/1393هـ

نقل مكفوف اليد من وظيفة إلى أخرى:
س 6– مامدى إمكانية نقل الموظف المكفوف اليد من وظيفة ( أمين صندوق) إلى وظيفة ( مأمور عهدة) 0؟
جـ - لا يوجد ما يمنع من نقله إذا كان الهدف من ذلك تحقيق مصلحة العمل0

----------

